# New, just wanting to say Hi !!



## Musce Labs USA (Feb 12, 2011)

I was browsing this forum and it looks awesome. I was just doing some saturday afternoon google-ing and stumbled across it and figured I'd join in. I am not always into the day to day small talk, BUT I like intelligent conversations or debates regarding bodybuilding supplements,anabolic steroids,synthol,chemicals,designer steroids,molecularly enhanced hormones,precursor compounds,athletic enhancements etc etc etc! haha.
I never sleep, and talk alot.
I am a CEO of a small online nutritional supplement business BUT I will never spam, it just isn't my thing. It's tacky. I do well so no need to cram some BS down anyones throat  
I have live in Ohio and Florida.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Musce Labs USA* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

www.world-pharma.org


----------



## vortrit (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome, we are glad you stumbled upon us.


----------



## Chestnut (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## frankiemuniz01 (Feb 18, 2011)

What you gonna share with me.


----------

